# any turbo kits for 8v 1.8 mkII jetta



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

any one no a website for 8v turbo kits ?


----------



## Gin (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: any turbo kits for 8v 1.8 mkII jetta (rglII)*

No kits. Gotta build it yourself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: any turbo kits for 8v 1.8 mkII jetta (Gin)*

what all do you need to do that ? what type of turbo ? just any new turbo or off a certain car or make ? what gets put on ?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: any turbo kits for 8v 1.8 mkII jetta (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_what all do you need to do that ? what type of turbo ? just any new turbo or off a certain car or make ? what gets put on ?

These questions tell me that you need to do a whole lot of studying on the theories and understanding of forced induction (Turbo or SuperCharger) before you even consider dropping a single $ on any component. I don't mean this as any type of bash or flame. Seriously, I really don't. But if you go up to someone who's selling some of the necessary components and ask them what you need, they will of course tell you that you need exactly what they are selling. Because there isn't a 'bolt on kit', you'll have to figure out everything that you need and select components that are well suited to each other (and what your goals are) so that you can assemble a well integrated and reliable system. To pull this off, you really have to know your ish. I'm no pro on FI, but I would recommend that you look around on the Forced Induction Forum here on the 'Tex and start learning and looking for reference materials.


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

yes, what snow fox said. when i bought my turbo "kit" off a guy on ebay it was suposed to have everything to turbo my car...... well, after i spent about another $150 on random other parts besides the money i droped on the "complete" kit the car ran OK never good like i wanted it to. sure i have done tons of research now to figure out what all i can do and make it better, but i am in germany. and i have decided once i get back, i am going to be un-turboing my rabbit, and giving my raddo some reliable boost. but do NOT start on this prject unless you have tons of time, patience, and mostly money, not to mention more money......and some skills couldn't hurt also. 

and the bigest help i can give is read all around the 8v faq and the FI faq and go to..... http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/main.html
seriously man, go to that page i spent about 4 mintues trying to find it, dosn't waste those 4 minutes i used just for you


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Retrographic)*

moneys not a issue i just want to no how to turbo it but if it takes a long time il supercharge it for 3,000 but if turbo is cheeper i just wanted to no what to do i no my car and how ot put **** on it cars are eze to work on


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

it is gonna take time to either super charge it or turbo charge it. depending what sc you want to put in it could be reliable, unless you sc with a g-ladder. if you are thinking about sc-ing with a g-ladder, just go turbo from the start and save hundreds on rebuilds. Turbo's for the most part are alot more reliable. Sure some people have had fluks with turbos not working right and breaking, but then again some people are fluks.


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Retrographic)*

its not going to take to much time theres a bolt on supercharger kit for the 8v mkII 1.8 3,000 thats not going to take long to put in about less than a week if you no your engine and my 8v engine is simply the ezest engien you can work on lol and with the mods i all ready have il have 284hp in my jetta il take a vr6 out eze


----------



## tserof (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_its not going to take to much time theres a bolt on supercharger kit for the 8v mkII 1.8 3,000 thats not going to take long to put in about less than a week if you no your engine and my 8v engine is simply the ezest engien you can work on lol and with the mods i all ready have il have *284hp* in my jetta il take a vr6 out eze

what


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

*Re: (tserof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tserof* »_what








 x2


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Retrographic)*

yea .....


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*

IM user name PETERTONG ...he's the best CIS forced induction guy there is. I know he has a supercharger setup, but I'm not sure about a turbo setup. If you want to switch over to digi....I can help you. we've made over 350 whp on digi with an 8v turbo.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_its not going to take to much time theres a bolt on supercharger kit for the 8v mkII 1.8 3,000 thats not going to take long to put in about less than a week if you no your engine and my 8v engine is simply the ezest engien you can work on lol and with the mods i all ready have il have 284hp in my jetta il take a vr6 out eze

You might want to do more reaserch before you drop 3 grand on a supercharger kit. You car has Digifant II injection, which doesn't really work that well with boost. The possibilities are:
1.) convert from Digifant II to Digifant I (from a G-60 Corrado)
2.) convert to standalone (warm up the soldering iron... you're gonna be busy for a while)
The Digifant engines also have a compression ratio which is a bit too high to run boost and have it be reliable. 
So to have a reliably supercharged car you'd need to change from Digifant II to Digifant I. Then you're going to have to lower the compression, which can happen 2 ways:
1.) change out the internals (pistons, rods, crank)
2.) change out the block for one that has lower compression from the factory (a G-60 for example).
Then we get into tuning... fuel curve, ignition timing, etc.
Either way you'll have a lot more work to do than bolting on a supercharger, especially if you want it to last a while. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And even with that charger kit on a 1.8 8v, its probably still gonna be a close race w/ the VR6. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60nedo (May 26, 2006)

Suprised nobody recommended this, but do what I did. Swap a G60 motor in bro, or a vr6 if you want more power. Whatever you think it will cost you, trust me it will cost more. Your car will not be reliable, and you will have to change internals. Go with a G60 I keep up to my cousins 04 wrx with mine to give you an idea of how fast it is. Did I forget to mention that it hits 220 km/h +


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

its not your basic supercharger dude , kit is 3 grand for a reson lol it up grades fuels system pullys, belts, kit coems with so much **** to put on your engine it not just a superchger forget changeing all that other stuff it all comes in a kit thats why its 3g's BIG BOOST big upgrade for the real racers, but yea its not your avarage supercharger b/c 1.8 v is not set up to just drop anything on it , but this kit bolts up and you do gotta change alot but it all comes in the kit , kit gives you so much more power and the mkII are lite take a vr6 out g6 golf it dont matter , but naw its not a basic superchager thats why its so expnesive it upgrades half your whole engine but its all eze bolt on mods


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*

Pasted from BBM's site: 

DESCRIPTION:
If you are looking for the ultimate in performance, reliability and upgradeability for your 1.8L Digifant II engine, well then here it is. The BBM Lysholm based Screw Type Compressor kit flat out rips! Worried about the infamous blower whine from this compressor kit? Worry no more, being silenced right out of the box ensures you quiet and smooth running operation but with just enough charger noise to ward off any competitors. *The complete bolt on kit bumps up your power by approximately 50% (150 bhp & 150 ft/lbs) Note: power results may vary, pending on the individual cars set up and condition.* The BBM screw compressor technology is the coolest most efficient boost available. This kit includes fuel injectors and a charger that is capable of taking you all the way up to 300bhp! This blower puts down the biggest torque curve out there! Look out VR6 conversions! 

COMMENTS:
Requires the Mk3 2.0L ABA Cross Flow alternator.
This kit is configured to be used without AC. You can run AC by using the Mk3 AC pump and custom AC lines. 
.
.
.
.
. 
So you'll at least need a MkIII alternator. It looks like the kit comes with the charger, brackets, lines, and 30lb injectors. But you'll still have the high compression, and you'll still have digifant II. And 3 grand for only 50 more HP?









_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_ BIG BOOST big upgrade for the real racers, 

Actually, no... to get this kit to work on an engine with stock compression, the boost would have to be low. The site didn't have any #'s as far as what the boost levels are, I find that a little screwy.
Do what you want though, if you melt a piston... at least 8v bottom ends are easy to replace










_Modified by Neon Washer Nozzle at 11:57 AM 10-1-2006_


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

how da hell are you getin 50 more hp out of that lol do the math agin


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_how da hell are you getin 50 more hp out of that lol do the math agin 

There's no math involved, they post the power claims on their website:
From the thing I pasted from their website in my last post
*The complete bolt on kit bumps up your power by approximately 50% (150 bhp & 150 ft/lbs)*
If you didn't know your existing engine has either 100hp or 105hp, depending on what downpipe you have.
You have to understand that if you don't have any other mods, you will come out at the low end of the power spectrum by adding this kit. Theres a 99.9 percent chance you have a single downpipe and the stock 2" exhaust on your car, which is really restrictive, even more so with forced induction. Also keep in mind that you are putting a supercharger on a 20 year old engine that probably has over 100,000 miles on it. 
I think you are just some forum regular posting things to get flamed








But if you are really interested in the kit, and if you have that kind of $$$$ then go for it. You can probably get more boost if you change the pulley (just add the cost of the smaller pulley to the 3 grand+ shipping). The *potential* for big power #'s is there, but if you add it to an otherwise stock engine you will still be pretty far away from acheiving "baller status".


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_how da hell are you getin 50 more hp out of that lol do the math agin 

Umm...are you for real?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: any turbo kits for 8v 1.8 mkII jetta (rglII)*

steve has had some kits: [email protected]


----------



## revelashaun (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_The 8v is definitely not a dead end motor... but as quite a few folks have posted above it takes a bit of prep work...
Highly rewarding though... if you are the underdog type like myself. Don't be suprised to see some 230+ whp twin screw 8v dyno's on the Vortex soon







.

Yeaz, if ur gonna drop 3g's go twin screw :-D and while your at it spend another 3g's on my lysholm too







and then spend another 3g's on your internals :-D


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

no il get gains and hell no my engine has mabey 10miles just dropd it in like mabey 2 weeks ago on it and i need to brake it in more and than add my ,cam, adjustable cam sprk,chip,changeing my exhasut agin ,fuel system,pulleys beltssupercharger it all comes in the kit,header,sparkplugs ,altnator, the car is 91 mkII 1.8 with about 10-15miles on it ,red and black underhood inside car and outside paint job,17" gloss blk raceing rims with about 1"profile, carbon fibers mirrors, carbonfiber euro hood scoop, spoiler, germany e-code smoke head lights, side blinkers bumpers, flam red custom paint job, red /smoked taillights diffrent than the ones alot of ppl have, 2 12" sony explode 760w and 400W pioneer amps,6x9 sonyexplode r speakers than the smaller sony exploid in the front dash , two face cd player flip screen , interior red and blk raceing seats black leather r seats , carbon fiber 3 guage holder side of door, shiftlightglow,speedometer glow kit , under glow kit,chrome doorhandles, chrome rotors, red calipers, carbonfiber gas door, 35% tint ,deep sporty exhaust , soon to come mkIII dash swap ,holla back if you like


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_red and black underhood inside car and outside paint job,17" gloss blk raceing rims with about 1"profile, carbon fibers mirrors, carbonfiber euro hood scoop, spoiler, germany e-code smoke head lights, side blinkers bumpers, flam red custom paint job, red /smoked taillights diffrent than the ones alot of ppl have, 2 12" sony explode 760w and 400W pioneer amps,6x9 sonyexplode r speakers than the smaller sony exploid in the front dash , two face cd player flip screen , interior red and blk raceing seats black leather r seats , carbon fiber 3 guage holder side of door, shiftlightglow,speedometer glow kit , under glow kit,chrome doorhandles, chrome rotors, red calipers, carbonfiber gas door, 35% tint ,deep sporty exhaust , soon to come mkIII dash swap ,holla back if you like 

Sony X-Plod?......... enough said







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Get the charger, paint your hood black, and enjoy the 17" " raceing rims".
edit: is this your car?










_Modified by Neon Washer Nozzle at 12:05 PM 10-3-2006_


----------



## MYTHOS (Dec 4, 2001)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *UH* »_
Access Level Normal User 
Full Name chad 
Email Address [Hidden] 
Location front royal virginia 
*Age* 18 
*AIM* Name crime mob 540 
Year, Make and Model of Car Owned 1991 vw jetta gl 

_UH_

'nuff said
Seems more like a Troll thou


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_no il get gains and hell no my engine has mabey 10miles just dropd it in like mabey 2 weeks ago on it and i need to brake it in more and than add my ,cam, adjustable cam sprk,chip,changeing my exhasut agin ,fuel system,pulleys beltssupercharger it all comes in the kit,header,sparkplugs ,altnator, the car is 91 mkII 1.8 with about 10-15miles on it ,red and black underhood inside car and outside paint job,17" gloss blk raceing rims with about 1"profile, carbon fibers mirrors, carbonfiber euro hood scoop, spoiler, germany e-code smoke head lights, side blinkers bumpers, flam red custom paint job, red /smoked taillights diffrent than the ones alot of ppl have, 2 12" sony explode 760w and 400W pioneer amps,6x9 sonyexplode r speakers than the smaller sony exploid in the front dash , two face cd player flip screen , interior red and blk raceing seats black leather r seats , carbon fiber 3 guage holder side of door, shiftlightglow,speedometer glow kit , under glow kit,chrome doorhandles, chrome rotors, red calipers, carbonfiber gas door, 35% tint ,deep sporty exhaust , soon to come mkIII dash swap ,holla back if you like 

Please, before you make an even bigger as s of yourself, do some research. 
And for the love of god, don't come into a forum running your mouth off about hp claims that you'll have when you have no idea what you're talking about.
GL with all that car stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

naw man that one is not my jetta nice jeta tho, my jetta is red n black inside and out il have my page set up on cardomain show it off ,and for dude that said im runing my mouth and dont no what im talking **** lol hook you up wit sum n nasty on my cardomain page see what im worken wit but tuff jetta who eva has the gold with flames


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (secondgen)*

how you gon tell me i dont no what im talking about, i ask a simple question about if there is a turbo kit for the mkIIvw ,but there is a superhchager kit , dont hate bc my jetta is probalby better than yours and yea the kit wouldnt be 3'gs if it didnt give you alot of power , add a few upgrades i got a brandnew engine why not go 4 it bet you after it would take your 8v ....do your reserch on that one


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYTHOS* »_
'nuff said
Seems more like a Troll thou









Hey now... I'm only 19, and I'd like to think my questions are logical.

_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_how you gon tell me i dont no what im talking about, i ask a simple question about if there is a turbo kit for the mkIIvw ,but there is a superhchager kit , dont hate bc my jetta is probalby better than yours and yea the kit wouldnt be 3'gs if it didnt give you alot of power , add a few upgrades i got a brandnew engine why not go 4 it bet you after it would take your 8v ....do your reserch on that one 

I can garuantee that my N/A 8v would take yours after your 'upgrades.' From what I've read on this post so far, I doubt you know how to change the oil... and if you think it'd take 'a week to install' for the BBM kit, wow. Takes about 8hrs on a bad day.
Go buy a Honda with a B16 and turbo that. It'd be cheaper and you'd make more power.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_, dont hate bc my jetta is probalby better than yours 

Post up with a build-up thread and prove it homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure the MkII forum would love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
My jetta is nothing particularly special compared to most of the cars on here, but that's mostly because of lack of funds. Most of the mods that you listed are appearence items (aka dead weight) and *are actually detrimental when it comes to acceleration/handling/braking*. Painted your stock calipers red did you? Can't say that I've ever heard of a "chrome brake rotor" where did you find those?

_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_ and yea the kit wouldnt be 3'gs if it didnt give you alot of power 

If you honestly believe that...









_Quote, originally posted by *rollercoasterracer* »_
Go buy a Honda with a B16 and turbo that. It'd be cheaper and you'd make more power.

Agreed, this is the kind of post that belongs on Honda-Tech. There are dozens of kits and stuff for the Hondas, and judging from this guy's taste in mods he'd fit right in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Maybe his money would be better spent on a semester at tech school though. An intro automotive course, and remedial English


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_
Post up with a build-up thread and prove it homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure the MkII forum would love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.
My jetta is nothing particularly special compared to most of the cars on here, but that's mostly because of lack of funds. Most of the mods that you listed are appearence items (aka dead weight) and *are actually detrimental when it comes to acceleration/handling/braking*. Painted your stock calipers red did you? Can't say that I've ever heard of a "chrome brake rotor" where did you find those?
If you honestly believe that...








Agreed, this is the kind of post that belongs on Honda-Tech. There are dozens of kits and stuff for the Hondas, and judging from this guy's taste in mods he'd fit right in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Maybe his money would be better spent on a semester at tech school though. An intro automotive course, and remedial English









HAhahahaa


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

lol man hondas or wack my 8v beat a honda and a acura i wouldnt waste my time with a honda handleing is wack , yea i got money to spend on inside and outside and no my jetta is custum not like a basic vw its my way , best mkII in my town and other places il show you sum pics when i set up my cardomain page, but yea i got alot of diffrent parts for it its not basic


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (rollercoasterracer)*

lmao cant change oil, i no my car top to bottom took it aprt and got it re done 8v is simple, do you no your car ? theres alot of things you can do to the 1.8 8v just gotta have the money and your see


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_lmao cant change oil, i no my car top to bottom took it aprt and got it re done 8v is simple, do you no your car ? theres alot of things you can do to the 1.8 8v just gotta have the money and your see 


Oh sure there are, you could dump $10k into a 1.8l 8V, if you like to waste money like that. I mean if you have the cashflow, by all means, don't let anyone stop you.


----------



## mgordon (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*

come on guys, this is getting nuts.. perhaps this belongs in the mk2 forum.. i thought us 8v guys had level heads..








we're not playing the "mine is bigger than yours" game here, if we were, we would be driving hummers and lambos not VWs..

now, if we want to talk tech lets do it.. 
gawd i hate sounding like my parents..


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (mgordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgordon* »_come on guys, this is getting nuts.. perhaps this belongs in the mk2 forum.. i thought us 8v guys had level heads..








we're not playing the "mine is bigger than yours" game here, if we were, we would be driving hummers and lambos not VWs..

now, if we want to talk tech lets do it.. 
gawd i hate sounding like my parents..



Lol ok, im done.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (mgordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgordon* »_come on guys, this is getting nuts.. perhaps this belongs in the mk2 forum.. i thought us 8v guys had level heads..










Have you been to the MkII forums lately? Every other post is a flame. So bring some marshmallows with you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *mgordon* »_
we're not playing the "mine is bigger than yours" game here, if we were, we would be driving hummers and lambos not VWs..


Mine is bigger than the original poster's though........ 2.0L 3A block/Digi II head


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

lol yea , any no if the mkIII dash fits in the mkII or does alot need to be changed ? make the answer simply to this question


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (mgordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mgordon* »_come on guys, this is getting nuts.. perhaps this belongs in the mk2 forum.. i thought us 8v guys had level heads..








we're not playing the "mine is bigger than yours" game here, if we were, we would be driving hummers and lambos not VWs..


I think the point is that this kid is an idiot. HAHAHA
I actually came to to check out the MK2 scene because I'm buying mine today and this is freakin hilarious. I hope it's not typical though. hahaha
Listen I get my car tonight... I'll post some pics. I could really use some help getting broke into this MK2 scene.
Fro starters I'm still trying to figure out if it's fuel system... It's digifant 2? What's the deal with those?


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

your the idiot you dont even no if your car is digi, dont throw your 2 cent in when you dont even no **** about your own car


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

confirmed since the last post... it is a digifant 2
Although like I said... I haven't even purchased it yet. Hoping to pick it up tonight!








I think it might be fair to ask though... haha but I'm with the majority on this one... you're f*ckin retarded! hahaha


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_
Fro starters I'm still trying to figure out if it's fuel system... It's digifant 2? What's the deal with those?

They don't like boost because they have an MAF. But they are waaay more tune-able than the other systems they put into MkII's. Digifant II has a bad reputation for idle problems, but as long as everything is within spec and your mods are relatively mild it will be fine. Once you get into more radical mods Digifant has a reputation for running lean at high RPM's (Which is a problem the original poster would probably wind up with). There are a few ways to correct the leaning out, but just adding bigger injectors is a band-aid fix.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

Probably an FPR 4bar maybe?
I haven't been able to find much on the MK2 end of product availability... suggestions?


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*

You can go with the bigger FPR, and there are bigger injectors. There's also the BBM fuel rail that will allow you to fit the aftermarket FPR of your choice.
When it comes to chipping it, you can get a chip custom burned to your specs form AMS. There are other chips, but these only deal w/ the ignition curve and not the fuel curve. But if you are going for boost it'd be best to change over to Digifant 1, which is boost-sensitive.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Well, I am still not 100% sure on this car. I actually never ended up getting ahold of the seller, or him to me actually. So I didn't get to go check it out. I do know now that's it's a 1.8 8v digi2... that is forsure. APPARENTLY though... he swapped to the digi2. It didn't come in the car?


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_lol yea , any no if the mkIII dash fits in the mkII or does alot need to be changed ? make the answer simply to this question 

You should search the MkII forum for "MkIII dash swap". I'm sure its been covered a lot. Why do you want the MkIII dash though? IMO its very bland too rounded compared to the MkII dash.








But you will need to do some cutting and modding to get it to fit. Count on that.

_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_Well, I am still not 100% sure on this car. I actually never ended up getting ahold of the seller, or him to me actually. So I didn't get to go check it out. I do know now that's it's a 1.8 8v digi2... that is forsure. APPARENTLY though... he swapped to the digi2. It didn't come in the car?

What year is the car, and what engine is in it? The easiest way to tell Digifant II from CIS is that CIS has braided stainless fuel lines going to each injector. Digifant II has a regular fuel rail. Some people swap to Digifant because it is more "tune-able" than CIS.


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

It's an 1988 1.8 8v... He said Digifant 2.
It needs a new header, and the odometer doesn't work.?.?.? Sounds iffy but it's only $700 ?


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (twicepardoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twicepardoned* »_It's an 1988 1.8 8v... He said Digifant 2.
It needs a new header, and the odometer doesn't work.?.?.? Sounds iffy but it's only $700 ?

'88 is a transition year. There were Digi II and CIS 8v's produced in those years. 
As for it needing a new header, you can take that opportunity to convert it to the dual downpipe exhaust. Its a real pain in the azz, but its worth it. If you just want to do the single outlet I have one I'll let go for $10 + shipping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
The odometer not working is a fairly common problem that can be fixed w/ a dab of superglue and an afternoon.
$700 sounds steep for a plain 8v that needs an exhaust manifold. Did he do a good job on the wiring? You really don't want to have to diagnose/correct someone else's wiring, believe me...


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

Well I'll have to ask him about the wiring... I don't know enough about the fuel systems yet, obviously.. $700 is his asking price I'm almost certain that he'll take $500 considering it won't pass an inspection with that exhaust.


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

i want the mkIII b/c it looks newer and better than the mkII plus it will flow better with the leather reaceing seats just a better interior mod than it will be a show car inside and out and under the hood


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*

Newer isn't always better, the MkIII dash is just too rounded for the square lines of the MkII. As for racing seats... they are pointless if you aren't gonna track the car. And if you add the charger, you will be classed up against some crazy ******* so ...








Spell it with me...
r a c i n g
I really want to see this car. Enough with the buildup already... its put-up or shut-up time


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

hey how can i put pics of my car on here ?


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_hey how can i put pics of my car on here ?

Did you set up a car-domain account? Or have you posted them to Photobucket?
Basically, you can't upload to this site. What you have to do is put in a hotlink, like you would do when making a webpage. When you have uploaded you photos to cardomain or photobucket or whatever, follow these steps:
1.) pull up the photo and right click it
2.) select "properties"
3.) highlight and copy the URL (the internet address for your pic)
4.) paste the URL into your post on the vortex
5.) highlight the URL of your image and then click the photo button (right above the text window, 5th from left) this will put the image tags onto the URL
Or you could post a link to your cardomain account and I could post them for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_ any one no a website for 8v turbo kits ? 

No kits per say but you can definitely build an "OEM+" set up.
This is how I started off with my 8V Turbo kit:








I was after as stated above an OEM+ set up and scored myself a FWD Audi 5000S Turbo intake manifold.Chopped it up and had a VR6 throttle body flange welded onto it.Depending on your power goal,you can easily score the necessary parts as VW did produce a Turbo 8V,it just was not gasoline


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

So I did a cardomain search for "1991 jetta" in VA, and I came up with this one, which fits the list of "mods" you described. *It this one yours*?


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

asking me if thats my car lol.....no , thanks for tellin me how, il show u my car ina little , like 2 weeks i have to wait for my carbon fiber to get in the mail then il post my babe on here


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

so you turbo your jetta with this ? is it easy and how much all this cost more than 3G or under ? and whats the boost ?


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

an yo about that superchager it gives the 8v 1.8 150hp its worth get n it dosent give u just 50hp i didnt think so


----------



## Mattcoz28 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (rglII)*

Wow, ummmmm hmm. Your lack of basic comprehension and english skills astounds me.


----------



## Wolfsburg MK2 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (Mattcoz28)*

yes, this ridiculous. you're an idiot and please do post up your HAWT whip, dawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwg.


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_an yo about that superchager it gives the 8v 1.8 150hp its worth get n it dosent give u just 50hp i didnt think so 

it gives the motor 150 BHP TOTAL. It does not say anywhere that it ADDS 150 BHP.


----------



## IDrankBeer (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (TRLSTYLE)*

What's coming that's carbon fiber? Is it mirror covers?


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (IDrankBeer)*

naw, its not mirrow covers its the whole mirrow with glass, expenisve worth geting tho


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (TRLSTYLE)*

well man , if u dont belive me call the place and there tell you about it ...if you dont have to belive me, its a stage 1 supercharger kit u get 150hp if you have just stock 1.8 8v engine after the kit is on there is alot more you can do to beef up your 8v engine so hate if u want .... kit up grades alot more than just a supercharger , half the engine changes so you get hp it wouldnt cost that much if it didnt do what it says .


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (rglII)*

Wow... just, wow. If you think that an advertised "50% power increase" on a 100-hp car results in a 250 hp car, I'd suggest that you not fill out your own tax returns, balance your own checkbook, or calculate the tip when you go out to dinner.








The BBM kit certainly "does what it says," more or less. What it says is that it turns your 100-hp engine into a 150-hp engine.


_Modified by OstTrefftWest at 5:53 PM 10-30-2006_


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_well man , if u dont belive me call the place and there tell you about it ... .

Have you called them yourself? Its time to place the order daaaawg. I want to see what CF mirrors, a 1" profile, chrome brake rotors, and a BBM-charged 1.8 on Digi II can do....


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

h3ll yea i calld them i mean theres not alot you can do to a 8v , but yea i talkd to the company told them the miles on my engine and what i got done to it , after he told me about the charger what all comes with it and what it does and how it changes to engine to work with the charger and what the results i will expect..... what more can i tell you , i have a new 8v 1.8 engine and a show condition mkII so i think its worth investing after all the other things i done , or doing a vr6 turbo but keeping it stock engine and upgrading to something like this ....well when i re sale it il bank on it for sure thats all trying to get out of it any ways lol a car that was a 900$ project will be a 8000 dollar ride and i get offers 5000 for it now and i could let it go, but i no i can get more with more mods...am i not right.......







im doing me yall can hate all you want dont relly bother me i no whats up, money back in my pocket ,/ get to play around have some fun and make all my money back , its worth investing as long as your ryde is tite DAWG


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

but yea im seting up cardomain il show you and yea a vr6 would give u power but alose weight , keep a 8v weight plus more power it would get a vr6 mabey not in a long run but take off and on yea take 150 plus stock engien power add a cam , chip, plugs u a light car and power ..... right ? yea


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_yea take 150 plus stock engien power add a cam , chip, plugs u a light car and power ..... right ? yea 

No... you're not right.
150 hp would be your *total* power if you add the kit. You only have 100 hp now. If you add that kit you might be able to get a VR if they just drop it in without modding anything on it. But if the VR has any kind of forced induction it will pass you like you are standing still. Same for a 16v


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

not for nothing but if im not mistaken the vr6 motor and tranny may only out weigh an 8v by some 100-200 lbs max. if you add your bbm charger and try to run a vr6 mk2 with a chip, cheese stock air box, and exhaust, i'm affraid your in for some dissapointment. you may keep up at first, but by third gear you'll probably be 1/2 a car lengths BEHIND the vr mk2. 
now if you'd follow the advice of they guys in here you might actually learn something. don't pretend to be the VW know it all. it'll only hurt you and your car and noone else.










_Modified by WolfzGangVR6 at 7:24 AM 10-31-2006_


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

yea see im right , now your talking about uping a vr6 but at the same time a vr6 stock is around 173hp , kit is stage 1 charger stock car is around 100-105hp now add the charger then every thing else you can put on the 8v you will have a fast 8v or quick since "8v arent fast" lol but it will be able to keep up with a engine thats not even in the same class , now not all imports run v6 most are 4cli , now i raced dude in a honda special edition thats the v6 ones ., and a sohc 8v 1.8 with ppl in it ran with this v6 honda ..... only reson why it stopd b/c of traffic race was neck an neck now thats some **** when i mean look at the engine diffrents , and you say a 16v will get me when a 16v is only 15-mabey20hp more im going to leve that one to the drivers. a honda engine is a b16 its all ways fun to fuc wit a honda ive lost to 1 honda 2002 vtec , and the 2.0 mkIII my 8v took his and hes on stock rims plus the weapon intake,im on 17" with a 1.8 8v., custom intake and exhasut, my engine is new with about 23miles on it ,now adding a chip or cam on stock engine no you wont relly get to far with power but adding the charger thats when the cam and chip will work h3ll lot better and who ever said about the cheese box intake if any 8v still has that get rid of it and put the cold air tucan intake on it it will flow alot better and sound good and when the temp is cold out side you will feel it, take off is nice and so on . but im done with talking about this lol its geting stupid for real theres to many ppl oppion about **** and to many haters , i see ppl cars on here that look tuff as h3ll and ppl still got some bs to say or it looks to much like a honda to flashy, to many haters u ask a simply question and ppl b1tch like a rack of females some you guys are kool and got tuff rides but the ones that talk so much **** and act like they no so much .....why do you car look so basic. the ones that got nice cars give you props on yours other with buckets hate. i no alot of ppl agree with me on that one .


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (rglII)*

One thing the Vortex isn't so good for... the talkage to doage ratio is far too high







Esp during the winter LOL...


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

that charger is nice


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_why do you car look so basic..

Because VW got the styling right from the factory. You don't need wings and CF gee-gaws to get respect in a VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_ who ever said about the cheese box intake if any 8v still has that get rid of it and put the cold air tucan intake on it it will flow alot better and sound good and when the temp is cold out side you will feel it, take off is nice and so on .

Good call on that one bro. I'm going right out and get me a cold air intake that will suck hot air from the engine bay. Then I'm going to get some heavy a s s 17" "tuner" wheels (with a 1" profile, for maximum traction), so I can start winning races


----------



## WolfzGangVR6 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

hey look bro i'm not saying that your 8v won't be quick. i know a couple of guys who could spank my vr6 left and right with some nicely tuned x-flow (turbo) 8v's. but realisticlly, you could take that same money, swap your vr6 by yourself, and throw some nice cams and a chip in there. and you'd be quite satisfied. with the money you would spend to do all the internals and lower compression and get big gains from the charger after stage 1, you could buy a ready to go turbo kit from kinetics and have a 240whp turbo vr6... now that's show worthy right?








and btw i'm the last one to flame anyone on how they choose to make their ride look. and i'm all for the various engine/powerplant combo's that are out there. my ride is as plain as day. but i personally like it like that. no body kits here. i do however like little styling cue's like a nice set of rims (bbs or not). and custom one off grills, and nice clean interiors(factory or race) 
anyway what was this thread about again???


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfzGangVR6* »_anyway what was this thread about again???









I think it was a math test: "100 hp + 50% = 250 hp — true or false?"


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_
Good call on that one bro. I'm going right out and get me a cold air intake that will suck hot air from the engine bay. Then I'm going to get some heavy a s s 17" "tuner" wheels (with a 1" profile, for maximum traction), so I can start winning races


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (WolfzGangVR6)*

yea your right , its just a option i could do the vr6 or keep my engine b/c i mean its new 23miles lol , or swap a vr6 i was trying to find out some things on the vr6 swap b/c i no alot problay needs to be changed and the bad thing is if i get a vr6 and then couple months later some bs happens to it and im out a car you no , most vr6 around here are wreckd or just been sitting or hi miles but yea with a turbo vr6 your getting raw power in a light car but im not keeping my jetta after im don upgrading it its going for sale and with low miles on the engine and alot of mods .... its a buyer i started with a 900$ project and i got alot of offers i said 5000 and ppl are like thats all you want for it but this comeing summer is when i will ahve time to either vr6 it or charge it just hard to find a good vr6 around my area. what would you do with a 8v engine with 23 miles on it toss it sale it or upgrade it ? but i feel you on the vr6 , im starting my cardomian just need more pics of my car and i need to scan some other pics then it will be all up to show


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Gans)*

the air temp out side makes a diffrence to the intake hot days ..no it sucks , but cold days or just cool out side 5-8hp , and my oppion 17" help, yea there bigger but thats how i want my rims i have 15" in the garage ,now going fast and huging turns it feels slippery with the 15" but with the 17" u got wider tires and grip is alot better i love the handling but thats my oppion on my car u can keep your little wheels no hate tho ,thats you . i got 2 sets of rims and im diggin the 17"s with my 1" tire lol


----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (rglII)*

wow...thanks for the interestig read rglII. I have to quote family guy "Brian: Do you listen to yourself when you talk? Peter: I drift in and out."
You mk2 fellas are far too nice to him, the mk4 forums would have torn him apart by now.










_Modified by Mill3niumThr33 at 11:04 AM 11-2-2006_


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Mill3niumThr33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mill3niumThr33* »_
You mk2 fellas are far too nice to him, the mk4 forums would have torn him apart by now.








_Modified by Mill3niumThr33 at 11:04 AM 11-2-2006_

Had this been posted in the MkII forum it would have been filled full of cat pics in the first 15 minutes, and about half the forum would get banned (again).


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

hey neon washer let me see your car .....


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_hey neon washer let me see your car .....

engine swap:








Engine installed:



















































_Modified by Neon Washer Nozzle at 11:27 PM 11-2-2006_


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

ttt


----------



## 89wolfsburg (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_an yo about that superchager it gives the 8v 1.8 150hp its worth get n it dosent give u just 50hp i didnt think so 

you are the funniest thing I have read on the internet. Thanks for making my day.


----------



## 82diesel (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (89wolfsburg)*

I know what you mean, I bookmarked this thread so I can read it everytime I need to laugh.


----------



## SunnyCatStudio (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

just found this thread...have been laughing for a while!

_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_Had this been posted in the MkII forum it would have been filled full of cat pics in the first 15 minutes, and about half the forum would get banned (again).

haha







to the mkII forum!


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (SunnyCatStudio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SunnyCatStudio* »_
haha







to the mkII forum!

yessir, gotta love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Green Bastard (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (Gans)*

Either this guy is just messing with everybody, he's 14 years old or he's related to sabotosh.
Thanks for the good read though. 
MKII forums!!!=










_Modified by The Green Bastard at 2:59 PM 11-17-2006_


----------



## SunnyCatStudio (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (The Green Bastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Green Bastard* »_Either this guy is just messing with everybody, he's 14 years old or he's related to sabotosh.


or maybe all 3...


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (rglII)*

here is how YOU turbo it. give your car to a guy who knows what he is doing along with a big pile of money and wait to get your car back.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (epjetta)*

Still waiting for this guy to post pics of his ride... he's had time to get it shined up...


----------



## SunnyCatStudio (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

yeah i want to see this ...

_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_no il get gains and hell no my engine has mabey 10miles just dropd it in like mabey 2 weeks ago on it and i need to brake it in more and than add my ,cam, adjustable cam sprk,chip,changeing my exhasut agin ,fuel system,pulleys beltssupercharger it all comes in the kit,header,sparkplugs ,altnator, the car is 91 mkII 1.8 with about 10-15miles on it ,red and black underhood inside car and outside paint job,17" gloss blk raceing rims with about 1"profile, carbon fibers mirrors, carbonfiber euro hood scoop, spoiler, germany e-code smoke head lights, side blinkers bumpers, flam red custom paint job, red /smoked taillights diffrent than the ones alot of ppl have, 2 12" sony explode 760w and 400W pioneer amps,6x9 sonyexplode r speakers than the smaller sony exploid in the front dash , two face cd player flip screen , interior red and blk raceing seats black leather r seats , carbon fiber 3 guage holder side of door, shiftlightglow,speedometer glow kit , under glow kit,chrome doorhandles, chrome rotors, red calipers, carbonfiber gas door, 35% tint ,deep sporty exhaust , soon to come mkIII dash swap ,holla back if you like 

especially all the sweet "raceing" accessories and glow kits


----------



## 16vDigiGti (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_
Had this been posted in the MkII forum it would have been filled full of cat pics in the first 15 minutes, and about half the forum would get banned (again).

Did someone say cat pics...?


----------



## SunnyCatStudio (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (16vDigiGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vDigiGti* »_Did someone say cat pics...?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Green Bastard (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (SunnyCatStudio)*

man, i gotta hit this.......


----------



## The Nick (Aug 28, 2006)

haha.....what a blowhard. This guy is worse than No Dice! This thread needs to go to the MKII forums!


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (The Nick)*









Where is this guy? I think he was just a troll and got bored with getting pwned so much. I miss his posts though. I was hoping he would post his bucket so we could at least see what all the hubbub is about


----------



## Mill3niumThr33 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

hes cleaning his "chrome rotors" or trying to figure out how to install an intake


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

lmao naw im sitll here just aint been on tho, pushen a vr6 bitch3s , got da hole car lol some green mkIII looks ugly on out side but im taken the engine out leahter seats out dash out and putting in my mkII, interior is clean 1,100 for a vw vr6 the whole car lol straight deal now i got to get the engine overhauld and see if the seats fit and dash, and yea my car lol lol its show car man i dont drive no bucket lmao who eva white car on here looks like the mkIII condition wouldnt even drive it and the mkIII is the part car ,keep up the good work lol ......aka BAAALLLIIINNN , and i herd you can twin turbo a vr6 is the true ?


----------



## rglII (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Gans)*

u gotta be ****n me , u cant say the coldair intake does not work, i took it off the other day and put the stock intake back on .......and it came rite back off that **** dont suck lol it gives out , get a tucan coldair and put it on and then you tell me the difrence but ey il sale u a 1.8 8v engine with 43miles on it with cold air intake lol


----------



## SunnyCatStudio (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (rglII)*

i'm trying to understand what's going on here....let's see some pics of ANYTHING. btw that white jetta is nice!


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (SunnyCatStudio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SunnyCatStudio* »_...let's see some pics of ANYTHING. btw that white jetta is nice!

Thanks man. Its gonna be a fun car when its up and running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
To the OP:
I could tell you I'm running a complete S-4 drivetrain and low 9's in the 1/4, but it wouldn't mean anything without pics/video to back it up. I'll believe you have a VR6 when I see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My car might not be as "Ballllinnn" as some on here, but I did post up the pics. 
Edit: as far as intake goes, I have something up my sleeve for that. I'm going to modify the stock airbox to accept a bigger MAF from a BMW. I already have the MAF I just have to cut/epoxy the airbox to fit it. I never liked cone filters for the following reasons:
1.) they suck in hot air (no gains in HP)
2.) they don't filter as well as the stock filter.
3.) they give the engine a "ricey" sound.
4.) they look ricey.


_Modified by Neon Washer Nozzle at 2:41 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## SunnyCatStudio (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

planning on doing the BMW MAF swap myself. you have a project thread? I really like the jetta.


----------



## OstTrefftWest (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (SunnyCatStudio)*

Might want to talk to Danbodia about the BMW MAF — he's had trouble getting his to really work well.
Just had to chime in to keep the endless entertainment value of this thread going.


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (SunnyCatStudio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SunnyCatStudio* »_planning on doing the BMW MAF swap myself. you have a project thread? I really like the jetta. 

I posted a couple of threads with the various projects I have done on the car, you should be able to find them if you do a search for my username.
I will make a DIY for the airbox when I start on it. I will have to cut away some material for the BMW maf to fit the airbox just right, then I will have to add some plastic for it to bolt to the opening. I haven't had good luck with epoxy in the past, so I will have to see what epoxy is the best for gluing plastic with first. Anybody have a recommendation? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by Neon Washer Nozzle at 4:49 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## SunnyCatStudio (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

damn, i thought it was for cis-e. seems like it's only for digi2. good luck w/ the jetta! maybe you could put a sweet turbo kit and twin supercharger and chrome everything out and then you'll be ballllllllllllin mofo


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (SunnyCatStudio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SunnyCatStudio* »_damn, i thought it was for cis-e. seems like it's only for digi2. good luck w/ the jetta! maybe you could put a sweet turbo kit and twin supercharger and chrome everything out and then you'll be ballllllllllllin mofo

Yeah, I wonder how much extra they'd charge to chrome the charger







... A chrome charger would be *sick* on an engine set up to handle it















The extra airflow from the MAF (and maybe the electronics as well) might cause me to run lean. So I will probably get an adjustable FPR before I use it.


----------



## The Green Bastard (May 21, 2005)

I heard if u get chrome mufler bearings and an adjustable power band you could see gains of up to 300whp on a stock 8V, you might wanna try that instead of the expensive unreliable supercharger thats only giving you an extra 150 HP. just my opinion though.


----------



## The Nick (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neon Washer Nozzle* »_Yeah, I wonder how much extra they'd charge to chrome the charger







... A chrome charger would be *sick* on an engine set up to handle it















The extra airflow from the MAF (and maybe the electronics as well) might cause me to run lean. So I will probably get an adjustable FPR before I use it.









I believe that's the problem that Danbodia had with his, it ran lean at the top end. As far as intakes go, I'm with you. I love the sound I get with the snorkel off. The car sounds really low and growly at the intake end of things, completely the antithesis of ricy-ness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif props for a good job on your engine!


----------



## QuickGuy (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (rglII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rglII* »_yea see im right , now your talking about uping a vr6 but at the same time a vr6 stock is around 173hp , kit is stage 1 charger stock car is around 100-105hp now add the charger then every thing else you can put on the 8v you will have a fast 8v or quick since "8v arent fast" lol but it will be able to keep up with a engine thats not even in the same class , now not all imports run v6 most are 4cli , now i raced dude in a honda special edition thats the v6 ones ., and a sohc 8v 1.8 with ppl in it ran with this v6 honda ..... only reson why it stopd b/c of traffic race was neck an neck now thats some **** when i mean look at the engine diffrents , and you say a 16v will get me when a 16v is only 15-mabey20hp more im going to leve that one to the drivers. a honda engine is a b16 its all ways fun to fuc wit a honda ive lost to 1 honda 2002 vtec , and the 2.0 mkIII my 8v took his and hes on stock rims plus the weapon intake,im on 17" with a 1.8 8v., custom intake and exhasut, my engine is new with about 23miles on it ,now adding a chip or cam on stock engine no you wont relly get to far with power but adding the charger thats when the cam and chip will work h3ll lot better and who ever said about the cheese box intake if any 8v still has that get rid of it and put the cold air tucan intake on it it will flow alot better and sound good and when the temp is cold out side you will feel it, take off is nice and so on . but im done with talking about this lol its geting stupid for real theres to many ppl oppion about **** and to many haters , i see ppl cars on here that look tuff as h3ll and ppl still got some bs to say or it looks to much like a honda to flashy, to many haters u ask a simply question and ppl b1tch like a rack of females some you guys are kool and got tuff rides but the ones that talk so much **** and act like they no so much .....why do you car look so basic. the ones that got nice cars give you props on yours other with buckets hate. i no alot of ppl agree with me on that one .


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA


----------



## blackkaa (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (QuickGuy)*

I can't even think of 1 good reason why this thread was allowed to go on for 3+ pages . Some body has alot of learning to do


----------



## The Green Bastard (May 21, 2005)

free post for me!!!

CAPS LOCK!!!!! HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## AndrewGTI (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (The Green Bastard)*

WOW i can't believe i just red four pages of this! I like the fact that this kid wants to take a 15 year old car and make something special with it. And if he really has 3 grand to spend on a supercharger kit thats cool too although i doubt he really has it. I think his real problem is he's more concerned with carbon fiber and chrome. I'm sure all of us know keeping these 15 year old cars on the road is a full time job. Tracking down cracked vacuum hoses or trying to find bad connections in wire harnesses.Worn out suspention parts. I know most of the work on my cars was just keeping it safe and reliable.Maybe 5% was making it faster.
So if he wants to put 200hp on an old worn out suspension with some crappy aftermarkrt chrome brakes and 17 inch rims I don't really care. Just don't drive it anywhere around me. He'll be the guy you see broke down on the side of the road on the way to a vw show. And the english you use - no one here thinks you're some cool gangster, just some uneducated kid. But good luck with your car.


----------



## SunnyCatStudio (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (AndrewGTI)*

x2


----------



## rick90210 (Mar 22, 2004)

x3


----------



## rick90210 (Mar 22, 2004)

x3... Put the Fast n Furious DVD down!


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (rick90210)*

What ever happened to this guy?


----------



## SunnyCatStudio (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

for real i wonder why he hasn't posted any pics, maybe all the chrome glares too much so they don't turn out


----------



## JGruter (Jul 18, 2011)

I honestly have no idea as to why I spent the last ten minutes reading this forum, but seeing as I did I figured I'd comment on it. It was a good read though definitely made me laugh. rglII please take an English class and learn how to spell. Oh and the white Jetta looks good, props to you man!


----------



## passthefetus (Feb 6, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## VolksJakon (Feb 18, 2014)

rglII said:


> any one no a website for 8v turbo kits ?


what did yah end up doing?
You could try to scavenge an 8v callaway turbo kit but good luck! haha i cant even find an exhaust manifold for mine! They sell 8valve turbo manifolds on ebay but for an internal wastegate style t3/t4 turbo. I would highly recommend drilling a few holes grind a flat surface and slap an external wastegate if yah want some smooth, safe, and more boost. or just get a g60 and upgrade the charger from there! :laugh:


----------



## vdubbinmk21980 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Serious answers*

All I see is people trying to talk him out of doing it. Answer his question :banghead: Look we need to give him honest answers on this. Look bro if you are wanting to turbo charge the 8v then get a g60 motor complete. 
Then change over the fuel system upgrade your brakes and ignition. Has a speciality shop do the work if you are not savy on motor swaps and electrical. After which get ready to have a custom intake and exhaust manifold built. You will have to basically start from scratch in the engine bay and it will not be just a drop in. Also the best advice so far is educate yourself on FI systems and decide how much power you are looking for. Then go after it based on the amount of cash you have. I personally have a g60 set up in my MK2 jetta and running a K04. I also have a Mk2 jetta swapped with the 1.8t. By far the cheapest option is 1.8t swap. But like a another member said if you like underdog sh*t like me run the 8v and build it.


----------



## vdubbinmk21980 (Oct 6, 2015)

*easy answer*

The answer to your question is yes they did. Do they make it anymore no. It was a callaway turbo kit. There were three kit versions. Turbo with manifold and piping w/ ecu. The stage one all the same with intercooler that included the hood scoop for intercooler and lastly the stage 2. YOu will only be able to find this on the vortex and other sites like this. Look to pay 450 for incomplete version 1 and a complete stage 2 900-1500 not including the shipping. Best of luck finding one and there are a couple on the vortex.


----------

